# Estimating programs



## Alkyd (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm the new kid on the block and I hope to learn a bit or two from all of you. I have a question to start my posting off. I'm looking for a estimating software. I have recently purchased PEP but I'm not getting the hang of the program. I have been researching One Step Estimating and the new Pacer estimating. Does anyone know anything about them? Thanks


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

It's a shame you didn't read this http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=6589 first. I bought it recently as well, and so far it's only disappointments. I'm trying like heck to see what I can get out of it, if anything in it's current state. I just bought a laptop with Win XP x64 Pro and it won't install on that OS no matter how I try to FORCE it to install. Another reason to get my refund....30 days runnin out.


----------



## jmgallagher (Jan 28, 2005)

AAPaint said:


> I just bought a laptop with Win XP x64 Pro and it won't install on that OS no matter how I try to FORCE it to install. Another reason to get my refund....30 days runnin out.


Just curious how you are trying to install... did you copy the program to a disk and try to install? If that is the case (i may be wrong) but I think they (PEP) may have to give you a link to install...

let me know becuase I am setting up a mobil office also and was "going" to use their program... that would be a bummer if it didnt work... AND a good reason to drop the software...

I also may use the CPR software for mobil..and PEP for home office... Like I said before I have been using PEP for 2 years ish and have pretty much mastered it...and all the flaws... I am learning the CPR and it seems to be a good one for mobil also...

If CPR and PEP could combine there best features...and get rid of the junk... That would be an excellent program...

I went to PEP website and looked over their new add ons and I saw what you were talking about when it prints on the second page the red line goes through the writing... Have you gone to your hard drive and go to the PEP folder, open it, go to current contract and have your curser at top of page and hit return once or twice... that will move the wording down and may solve the red line effect? 

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## jmgallagher (Jan 28, 2005)

Rick Anderson said:


> Joe proclaimed:
> 
> "I pretty much mastered it...and all the flaws"
> 
> ...



Im going to mail you a package of Huggies and a Pacifier... Juvenile!


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

jmgallagher said:


> Just curious how you are trying to install... did you copy the program to a disk and try to install? If that is the case (i may be wrong) but I think they (PEP) may have to give you a link to install...
> 
> let me know becuase I am setting up a mobil office also and was "going" to use their program... that would be a bummer if it didnt work... AND a good reason to drop the software...
> 
> ...


They gave me a link to install it, but no go. The program is looking for files in the wrong places. I've actually tried forcing it to install by copying the files from another machine to the temp folder it keeps searching in, but after an hour I only had 30% installed. This program is a real pos, no doubt about it. They also told me I have to purchase another license to use it "legally" on my laptop.....PFF!! So far it's been nothing but disappointment, and my 30 days is about to run out. I've got two estimates to do tommorow, and I can't use it...I've got my laptop, printer, and everything ready to go, but the software is a failure. My trusty devwave program installs just fine. It's clunky, and hardly does anything, but at least it formats the info neatly for me. :wallbash:


----------



## jmgallagher (Jan 28, 2005)

AA,

That's a real kick in the snooktum... I paid only $99 bucks for it only 2 years ago...(and that is all it is worth) there is no way i would pay 499 or whatever they are asking now... and they want you to buy another license? Crazy!

I understand all your issues with it... at the time I bought it.. it seemed like the best choice for now... and now that im used to it.. it works ok for me... 

I have been messing with cpr and trying to figure how I could best utulize it for mobil estimates... I think it would be good for the straight forward "basic" ones...

If you are into real technical data.. go to www.turtlesoft.com they have an extremely detailed program for painters (and other trades)... it looks great! but will take a few minutes to figure it out...

Anyways.. thanks for the info...

Joe


----------



## Tim S (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been using a program from NAPP-Mark Havens. I've used it for over a year now and it's been the best thing we've used.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Yes, but that program is not available to the public yet. I just talked to Mark on the phone last week and he says it is still a beta, and is unsure whether it will be released or not depending on the feedback from beta testers. I assume you must be one of the lucky few if you have it?


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Hey man,
Your drooling all over my reply here
I gotta go get a paper towel now


----------



## Tim S (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope Mark let's the program go public. I'll have to call mark and see what he's planning on doing and give him a update. Like I said I've been using Marks program for over a year. After the first three months of getteing used to it and getting the "bugs out it's been great. 

Tim


----------

